

Why many worlds interpretation is not like Copernicanism - mike_esspe
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1103

======
lmm
Many-worldser here (aren't we all?), and I'm unconvinced.

First argument is basically that it's possible that QM itself will be
disproven (if only because we're having difficulty reconciling it with
gravity). And of course it's possible, but should that happen it won't be a
great vindication of the Copenhagenists, it will simply mean that all
interpretations of the theory are equally wrong.

Second argument tries to address the parochiality argument by raising the
suggestion that decoherence may be necessary for consciousness, which is
itself exceedingly parochial. Sure, we haven't observed consciousness in a
coherent quantum system, just as we haven't observed photosynthesis, or planet
formation. There's no a prori reason to focus on consciousness like this; it's
an ordinary physical phenomenon like any other, and it's extremely unlikely
that it would be dependent on QM.

